# Rat names needed, For a Male...



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello, I am looking for a rats name for a male, i havent got it yet but needed a good few names, I was going to get 2 females, Twinkle and Pearl, but found out they where more active and a ot less cuddely, so i opted for the boys;D Im calling 1 of them Buttons so i need a name for the other, It doent have to rhyme or have any simalarity.

Thanks


----------



## Falliiing (Jan 6, 2011)

I have the idea to name all of my rats (eventually through the years, as I only will ever have 5 at a time haha) from the NATO Phonetic Alphabet 
I just got my 1st ever boy this weekend and we decided to name him Alpha.
I had a hairless girl who was Echo.

We are getting Alpha's cage mate sometime this week and Im planning on deciding between Bravo, Victor, Tango, or Foxtrot. 


http://www.osric.com/chris/phonetic.html
^You can see the NATO and Western Union list here!


----------



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

I know you didn't need a similarity or anything, but I think Buttons and Thimble would be so cute! ;D otherwise Pie, Bubu, Biscuit, Frisbee, Wilson, Watson, Heeby, Hurley, Chester (since you're going there!)...I could go on forever, but I can tell you that I had already picked out names for my boys before I saw them and changed my mind after I got to know them...I wanted Hurley and Sawyer and changed it to Bubble and Squeak because one was chubbier and laid back, the was other smaller and made lots of little chirping sounds and would squeak often (vet said he was fine). Today I was thinking another cool set of names could have been Tummy and Cubby (I loved the Gummi Bears when I was little!)
So in the end you might realise that the name will come to you when you get them. Anyway, best of luck with your boys (I was also very undecided between girls vs boys and chose boys for the same reasons you did. I only have one thing to say to you: be prepared for just how big their balls are going to get!!! : LOL)


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

wendyrblack said:


> I know you didn't need a similarity or anything, but I think Buttons and Thimble would be so cute! ;D otherwise Pie, Bubu, Biscuit, Frisbee, Wilson, Watson, Heeby, Hurley, Chester (since you're going there!)...I could go on forever, but I can tell you that I had already picked out names for my boys before I saw them and changed my mind after I got to know them...I wanted Hurley and Sawyer and changed it to Bubble and Squeak because one was chubbier and laid back, the was other smaller and made lots of little chirping sounds and would squeak often (vet said he was fine). Today I was thinking another cool set of names could have been Tummy and Cubby (I loved the Gummi Bears when I was little!)
> So in the end you might realise that the name will come to you when you get them. Anyway, best of luck with your boys (I was also very undecided between girls vs boys and chose boys for the same reasons you did. I only have one thing to say to you: be prepared for just how big their balls are going to get!!! : LOL)


+1
Before I read this I was going to suggest Thimble!


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not very good with names, lol but I wanted to say congrats on your new little ones! Hope to see pics once you bring them home ;D


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Colton, Jax, Peyton, Minx, Eli, Lansing, Vegas, 
or if you are going for cutesy names
Bubble, Pipsy, Lolly, Ping, Truffle, Beeby

Lol those are just a few of the names that popped into my head
I am usually good with names, but I just recently got a name for my boy.. Emmett


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

aww, thanks for all youyr idea, but im still finding it hard to choose, i guess i will have to see them before i can name them;D 
i was thinking Buddy, Gizmo, Thimble, Speckles, Toby or Chester


----------



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

I named my little guy Sasha (not it's not a girls name lol) it just fit him perfect!!!


----------



## leesanova (Feb 8, 2011)

Our guys are named Spike and Caleb. On our way home we said a whole bunch of names and those were to the two they came out of travel case. 

However we are thinking of naming Caleb, Spiderman. He leaps on to the sides of the cages and runs up the sides.


----------

